# Gigabyte GTX 780 WindForce OC 3 GB



## W1zzard (May 23, 2013)

Gigabyte's GTX 780 WindForce OC introduces a brand-new triple-slot cooler design that uses improved heatpipe technology. Thanks to a large overclock out of the box and clever thermal engineering, the card ends up faster than the GeForce GTX Titan.

*Show full review*


----------



## dj-electric (May 23, 2013)

I'LL TAKE THREE!

thanks w1zz


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 23, 2013)

Amazing card, looking forward to seeing what other custom 780's can do.


----------



## W1zzard (May 23, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> Amazing card, looking forward to seeing what other custom 780's can do.



i got EVGA tomorrow


----------



## dj-electric (May 23, 2013)

EVGA is cutom like stickers and factory overclocking is custom (come at me, haters)


----------



## CJCerny (May 23, 2013)

Wow...there are going to be some steaming mad Titan owners when they see these numbers.


----------



## Frick (May 23, 2013)

CJCerny said:


> Wow...there are going to be some steaming mad Titan owners when they see these numbers.



No worries, we just laugh at them.


----------



## dj-electric (May 23, 2013)

But they have something to hold on to, they have 6GB of graphics memory! thats SIX GIGABYTES!


----------



## xkche (May 23, 2013)

W1zzard, conclusion: "Faster than GTX Titan" ¿?


*****************************************

Sorry, my mistake , is faster than TITAN


----------



## dj-electric (May 23, 2013)

Is it not?


----------



## CJCerny (May 23, 2013)

$350/card price premium for maybe 60 days at the most of bragging rights is a hefty price to pay. All I can say is that I'm glad I'm not one of them. The worst part is that the proud owners went to the trouble of creating some really nice threads here at TPC and order backplates and waterblocks and all kinds of foofy stuff for their shiny new toys. Now all the naysayers that enjoy the "I told you so" have a nice big target to aim at.


----------



## Suka (May 23, 2013)

*nVIDIA SHAME ON YOU*

How could they do this to Titan owners. I do not own one but i feel for those that got one.


----------



## Madn3ss795 (May 23, 2013)

Frick said:


> No worries, we just laugh at them.



This made my day


----------



## BigMack70 (May 23, 2013)

Suka said:


> How could they do this to Titan owners. I do not own one but i feel for those that got one.



I don't. Anyone who bought the Titan with any thought that they were getting a decent value has way more money than sense.

I might pick up a couple of these 780s once BTC mining is no longer worth it on my 7970s and once the price is down to ~$500 where it belongs. $650 is not worth it for the performance IMO, and I don't feel like supporting this stupid trend of jacking up GPU prices with my money.


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 23, 2013)

7970 costs £550 at launch here too, frankly you should be thanking nVidia for forcing them to drop that price.


----------



## spixel (May 23, 2013)

Not impressed with those noise and temp levels.

Please review the Inno3d 780 Ice Dragon.


----------



## afw (May 23, 2013)

Great card ... but bad pricing ... They are not trying to lower the prices of the 6xx series cards ... they're just introducing the next gen cards with higher pricing because AMD hasn't come out with there next gen ...


----------



## ChaoticG8R (May 23, 2013)

Are any of these reviews/companies going to give Wiz the backplate he desires so badly?!


----------



## W1zzard (May 23, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Are any of these reviews/companies going to give Wiz the backplate he desires so badly?!



earlier today:



> btarunr, 23.05.2013 13:20:00:
> evga accessories are not well available outside US
> 
> w2zzard, 23.05.2013 13:20:24:
> ...


----------



## cadaveca (May 23, 2013)

I'll manage the workers...with a whip!


oh..wait...


----------



## lZKoce (May 23, 2013)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Are any of these reviews/companies going to give Wiz the backplate he desires so badly?!




That was good  really good. 
I'd like to see more backplates as well. Even on mainstream and casual class cards. Ain't that expensive to make them after all. It's a piece of extruded or whatever metal. Its not a rocket science.


----------



## W1zzard (May 23, 2013)

lZKoce said:


> It's a piece of extruded or whatever metal.



even a 10 cents piece of plastic would help


----------



## ogharaei (May 23, 2013)

I agree. Backplates would be nice


----------



## spixel (May 23, 2013)

ogharaei said:


> I agree. Backplates would be nice



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b1971/inno3d-ichill-gtx-780-ice-dragon.html

This has a backplate and the cooler is definitely on another level to the windforce.


----------



## ogharaei (May 23, 2013)

Suka said:


> How could they do this to Titan owners. I do not own one but i feel for those that got one.



I am sure most Titan owners knew this would happen.


----------



## Jeffredo (May 23, 2013)

ogharaei said:


> I am sure most Titan owners knew this would happen.



Exactly.  Anyone who would buy a $1,000 top card has to know its going to have its lead cut within a few months.  Just the way release cycles work.


----------



## Animalpak (May 23, 2013)

titan killer welcome...


----------



## Hilux SSRG (May 23, 2013)

Nice card and thorough review!

The pricing on this and other oc 780's is just not worth the huge increase compared to the 680's.


----------



## Exceededgoku (May 23, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> [page=Introduction & Specifications]
> Introduction​
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GeForce_GTX_780_OC/images/logo.jpg



Great review Wizz, could you include the Sapphire Toxic HD 7970 6GB edition in the next review for comparison please?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 23, 2013)

I hate to say it but 650 isn't bad for a card faster than a 1000 card.. You could buy 3 of these and come out cheaper than 2 titans. If I bought a titan i'd be pissed right now... but if I bought a titan chances are I'm not worried about money..


----------



## fcman (May 23, 2013)

Fast card, great cooler and a perfect card for people who want plug and play titan performance. Still a bit behind the titan when both are oc'd though. Would like to see this against a properly OC'd Titan, seems like most are able to hit a little over 1100mhz. Would also like to be able to buy this cooler on a Titan. Gigabyte make it happen, screw nVidia's terms and conditions!


----------



## erocker (May 23, 2013)

Exceededgoku said:


> Great review Wizz, could you include the Sapphire Toxic HD 7970 6GB edition in the next review for comparison please?



Add an 8% performance increase to the 7970ghz edition.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 23, 2013)

erocker said:


> Add an 8% performance increase to the 7970ghz edition.



Yea, and plus the 6gb for that card was mainly due to the 6 display out put correct? Anything 1080p the Toxic 3gb version should be on par with the 6gb version.


----------



## Amrael (May 24, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> I don't. Anyone who bought the Titan with any thought that they were getting a decent value has way more money than sense.
> 
> I might pick up a couple of these 780s once BTC mining is no longer worth it on my 7970s and once the price is down to ~$500 where it belongs. $650 is not worth it for the performance IMO, and I don't feel like supporting this stupid trend of jacking up GPU prices with my money.



I totally agree, if we keep buying they keep raising it and the times of glory (8800GT, 160.00 5850's, 560ti's, etc...) will never come back or at least something like it. Cmon people make em sweat for our dollar like they did before.  

People please get a clue!!


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 24, 2013)

CJCerny said:


> $350/card price premium for maybe 60 days at the most of bragging rights is a hefty price to pay. All I can say is that I'm glad I'm not one of them. The worst part is that the proud owners went to the trouble of creating some really nice threads here at TPC and order backplates and waterblocks and all kinds of foofy stuff for their shiny new toys. Now all the naysayers that enjoy the "I told you so" have a nice big target to aim at.



I ordered all the parts you mentioned, and created a thread about it like you said, do I regret it? Not for a second, this is by far the most fun I've had building a rig, I actually got good advice from nice ppl in this forum like the54thvoid, 20mmraim, Hammeron, Solaris17, cadaveca, erocker, TSki and many others while building this and many other rigs, and in this particular build I was finally able to conquer my fear of creating a custom water loop for my cards.

I've been visiting this forum off and on for almost nine years, and started by asking stupid questions like how to unlock my Radeon 9200SE from 64bits to 128bits (hint: you can't ) or how to unlock my 9800Pro to an XT (it worked!) and have built multiple rigs with the help of many users and mods who have come and gone through the years.

Do I regret any single one of my hardware purchases? No, on the contrary, it's been lots of fun and I consider it my favorite hobby, I don't even work in the IT field, and yet with the help of many TPU forumites I've been able to build rigs ten years ago I would've only dreamt of, I can only hope I have given back to this community at least a small fraction of the help and advice I have received from it. 

Should I feel sad that other ppl will afford the level of performance I have enjoyed for the past few months for a much lower price? Why? The more power to my fellow gamers and enthusiasts alike 

When we start this hobby we know we are never truly finished building our rigs, we are in a constant state of change, and better, cheaper hardware is just around the corner. I've had lots of fun sharing this passion with many of you guys 

Do you think you should make fun of me for that, sure, why not? After all this years I've learned that every time I sit in front of my monitor, I make sure I put my flame resistant suit on


----------



## AsRock (May 24, 2013)

W1zzard, as much as i love your reviews i hate when you only 1/2 add older tech.  There is no benchmarks for the 6970 but there is power consumption, price performance %, watt per dollar and such but no benchmarks included.

I still think the older tech should be included ( within reason ) without having to jump to different reviews.

Other wise another great review..  Thanks...


----------



## W1zzard (May 24, 2013)

AsRock said:


> I still think the older tech should be included ( within reason ) without having to jump to different reviews.



this is what i did. 6970 is completely irrelevant for this kind of product. it's included in performance summary which should give sufficient data, showing that it's half as fast



Exceededgoku said:


> Great review Wizz, could you include the Sapphire Toxic HD 7970 6GB edition in the next review for comparison please?



Sapphire wanted their card back right after the original review. Also it's my policy that only reference designs are included for comparison


----------



## Exceededgoku (May 24, 2013)

Ah that's a shame, well if you need one I'd ship mine out to you if you covered the cost of delivery!

Adding 8% sounds good, but always best if you can get real figures!


----------



## THE_EGG (May 25, 2013)

Definately tempted by this. Might have to finally retire my 580  First though I think I'll wait for the price to drop a bit.


----------



## Amrael (May 25, 2013)

THE_EGG said:


> Definately tempted by this. Might have to finally retire my 580  First though I think I'll wait for the price to drop a bit.


 
Couldn't agree more. Price drop, more power for the buyer. Although the 580 is still pretty powerful why don't you go with a cheap 580 sli setup?


----------



## THE_EGG (May 25, 2013)

Amrael said:


> Couldn't agree more. Price drop, more power for the buyer. Although the 580 is still pretty powerful why don't you go with a cheap 580 sli setup?



I'm using my Prodigy as my main rig at the moment so it would be a bit silly to have 2 cards as it wouldn't fit. I went the SLI route with the GTX 460 a while ago and found it was better just to have one powerful card over 2 mediocre ones. Also if I sell the 580 (or probably the 570 instead), I'm thinking it will cost about the same to buy a 780 (after the price drops) as another second hand/refurb 580 and it will fit in my Prodigy .


----------



## Amrael (May 25, 2013)

THE_EGG said:


> I'm using my Prodigy as my main rig at the moment so it would be a bit silly to have 2 cards as it wouldn't fit. I went the SLI route with the GTX 460 a while ago and found it was better just to have one powerful card over 2 mediocre ones. Also if I sell the 580 (or probably the 570 instead), I'm thinking it will cost about the same to buy a 780 (after the price drops) as another second hand/refurb 580 and it will fit in my Prodigy .



What about this one: EVGA 015-P3-1589-AR GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) FTW Hy...

*Sorry just checked and the 780 gives you almost 100% more than a 580 and even with sli and its complications it would be pointless. Also did you check the EVGA one? Frankly is the best one I've seen these days even though it runs a little warmer than the Gigabyte. Also it was published that EVGA were going to release 12 models of these cards so the FTW+ 6GB wouln't be a rarity so the waiting game begins. Also there is the little matter of the release on May 30th of the 770 and if the trend continues, 570, 670 and how they are just maybe 6 to 10% slower than the flagship and maybe 100 to 150 dollars cheaper and they release as many iterations as this one then I would think that the golden boy of this collection would be the 770. In my case the EVGA GTX 770 FTW+ 4GB; that would put a dent on ultra high resolution gaming and porbably set you back 550 to 600 (hefty overclock, backplate, super nice cooler and 4GB of memory). What do you think?


----------



## AsRock (May 25, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> this is what i did. 6970 is completely irrelevant for this kind of product. it's included in performance summary which should give sufficient data, showing that it's half as fast
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire wanted their card back right after the original review. Also it's my policy that only reference designs are included for comparison



I don't find the performance summary accurate as it might do bad is some game(s) that i don't even play or want to play.

And i think the last 2 gens of both company's are 100% relevant.


----------



## Nelly (Jun 15, 2013)

Here is my Gigabyte GTX 780 WF OC 3GB @ 1215/3713, multi looped in Heaven 4.0 for stability - no voltage increase used. 
2500k @4.8GHz
ASIC Quality = 74.6%
320.18 drivers
*Max Boost = 1215MHz*
Memory Clock = 3713MHz
Max Temp = 73 °C
Room Temp = 24.4 °C


----------

